# Bottom fan leaves turning yellow/falling off.wk2 flower



## Relentless999 (Jul 25, 2009)

FF OF soil..
FF gro big, tiger bloom, big bloom
600hps
50-55% humidity
68-71* 12hrs with light off
75-79* 12 hrs light on
5wk veg
on 2nd wk flower
tap water ph'd to 6.5 

Pics are of a hermi that im tossing, but all the plants are like this..
Phat said its prob a N deficiency, but I did just feed half strength on tuesday and I planned on just watering today, no nutes..
I thought it might have been due to a combination of two things.. nute burn from in the past.. i fed 1/2 strength at 2wks in veg, and they got slight nute burn, then backed off til wk 4.. plus the flowering chamber is slammed right now with 19 females.. I plan on tossing 7, including this 1 hermi so I will have more space, but no light has been getting beneath the canopy it seems..
The only other thing I can think of is the last watering, perhaps last two waterings I forgot to sit the water out a day before to let the chlorine evaporate from the tap water..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=124284&stc=1&d=1248554929

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=124285&stc=1&d=1248554929


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 25, 2009)

Now that I see the pics I don't thinks its a N deficiency, it could be just leaves dying off, I can't say forsure someone else hopfully chimes in!


                                                  Phatpharmer


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 25, 2009)

ya everything else on the plants look perfect to me, just some of the lower fan leaves are fallin off


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 25, 2009)

Me personally I wouldn't worry to much unless the problem gets worse!


                                                Phatpharmer


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 25, 2009)

thats what I figured, but I figured I would ask the people I have learned everything else from.

thanks!


----------



## natorious (Jul 25, 2009)

Usually the big fan leaves die off slowly during budding. It's not unusual. Good luck


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 26, 2009)

As above but I suspect lack of light, how tall is the plant perhaps the light can not penertrate that far, just a thougt.


----------



## yogi dc (Jul 27, 2009)

If it is uniform in the color change and persistantly works it way up the plant. It's N if not just time for them leaves to die off.


----------

